# Any one have a Road Ranger by Kit fiver?



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Recently we bought a very used 1977 26 feet fiver. The frame seems good but about everything needs attention.
The furnace needs repair, the refrig is gone, and both ac and dc fuses are to be relocated and changed. The trailer is getting a converter and an inverter. The roof leaks every place but was repaired with a couple 2X4s bolted thru the ceiling to the outside. The tires are all bad. The propane supply line is bent and broken and poorly repaired. The hitch has a ball on the front that is located into a socket on the truck mount. The ball will be modified to connect to a goose neck hitch in my flatbed. The carpet is the factory original green shag. Now this trailer is a serious challenge to my skills. Several windows are broken and some do not move. This unit was made in Boise, Idaho. I can hardly wait for better weather to remove the roof and build new roof trusses.
There is a factory wiring drawing to locate the equipment.
Gonna install a roof airconditioning unit at a roof vent.
Free carpeting. Grin Frank


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I hope you didn't "bought" this thing for very much. It sounds from your expertise you'll end up with a nice rig, only to find there's that one thing you wish it had and another does. (heh-heh)

I'd LOVE to help, but the commute would kill me. I'm sure I'd learn a lot from the experience. I LOVE to learn even more but again, this commute, bah....


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Come on over. Any task is better shared.*

We are headed to Palm Springs, Ca. to visit our daughter
shortly. We will be traveling in our old Crown bus, converted from a school bus. My sweetheart suggested we needed a smaller RV. The Airstream is for sale, and requires a diesel to drag it about. We have another bus or 4, but the other bus is also an exschool bus. Our original GMC motor home went to the oldest girl. We toured for a few years over our country.
The price we paid for the Road Ranger was much too high, but the owner has 5 kids and near nothing. Part of the trailer price, paid for kids stuff.
I have a secret I will share. If ya do a kind act to another, you will receive a great joy and bounty in life.
But ya cannot tell anyone what ya did. Oh darn, I told.
Frank


----------



## intropiles (Jan 2, 2011)

I have one Rv Rentals and I am currently selling it. Anyone interested?


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Road Ranger*

Tell all about what ya have........... Frank


----------

